# New Kimber this week



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*I'm having GAS pains again, enter Pistol number five! I was at my local gun dealer over the weekend and this beautiful Kimber Ultra Crimson ll jumped out and grabbed my wallet. Well, my wife wasn't with me and no one else was looking so I just had to celebrate the fourth in style. 









No FTF's, no FTE's and dead accurate with the Crimson Trace!

Glock 32
Kimber Ultra Crimson ll
RugerSR9c
Keltec PF-9
Sig P238*


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice...I have one for EDC it is the by far my favorite gun. In 2 weeks, it will be accompanying me on over 1,000 miles through NC/TN/WV on the Blue Ridge Parkway on my new Harley. I'll let you motorcycle guys know about concealed carry options in terms of vests and whatnot...and how it handles on the bike.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Love the fact those come with the Crimson Trace Grips.


----------

